# .38 Spl revolver defends mother and children against home invasion.



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Actually, it would be five times if it was a S&W 38 spl, snubbie, unless she reloaded


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

This story is about 4ish years old so,,,,


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

5 shots or 6 shots......sure beats the Hell out of just one.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

denner12 said:


>


denner12,

Personally I like the 38 special cartridge. myself. I'm now more of a revolver fan since automatics are in the news lately. With out a doubt I stoke mine with some good hollow points. Besides that one doesn't need a new gun to use as a house gun anyways. As long as it's been looked at by a good smith and deemed workable it should be fine.

Clerk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't feel naked with my snubbies on hand. For defensive purposes, I use a good +P in .38 Special, or just step up to .357.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

berettatoter,

I feel the same way you do I just keep/slip a couple speed loaders in my pocket. My issue is living in Cali where one defends ones life and I wind up in jail instead. Ha Ha.

Clerk


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm curious what kind of ammo was used. He was hit 5 times in the face & neck. 6 shots, 1 miss. He lived but so did she so it did it's job. When I used to work the night shift I got a 7 shot 4" .357 for my wife & loaded it with Speer Gold Dot +P .38. She shot it very well at the range. I tried to steer her toward a high capacity 9mm at first but she said nope, I want a revolver.


----------



## FieldGrade (Feb 26, 2019)

I carry a S&W 637 stoked with Buffalo Bore's 150gr Hard Cast Wad Cutters.

https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=111

I haven't shot anyone in the face or neck with it yet but I doubt they'd get up and walk away.

Charlie


----------

